# Cracked oil pan need help



## chuppi (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok guys crack my oil pan idk if I don't know if I have an oil level sensor or not so hoping you guys could help me its a 2004 gti 24v vr6 6 speed hope that helps


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Take a look at the bottom of the pan. You'll have your answer.


----------

